# Yang Style Tai Chi Classes In Huntington (Long Island) NY



## taihogoji (Jun 28, 2011)

*Move Like Water School of Tai Chi and the Internal Martial Arts *
*in Huntington (Long Island) New York*

*Ongoing classes 
*
*Yang Style Tai Chi
*
*Tuesday and Thursday 7:30 PM *
*Balance Yoga 680 E. Jericho Tpke. Huntington (next to Harley Davidson)*

   This class is taught by Howie Gottfried.If you are looking to learn the essence of Tai Chi this class is for you*.  *We will explore together the Yang style classical 108 movement form and use it to create a strong foundation through correct structure and body alignment practices and quiet awareness.

   We will also explore the deeper meaning of Tai Chi through the internal principles that differentiate Tai Chi from other forms of external martial arts. This class will also introduce some of the martial aspects of the art. 

This class is open to all levels seeking to begin the art or for those with experience to deepen their understanding of Tai Chi. 

   My classes are not just about learning form,  we also focus on the internal/external principles and qualities of Tai Chi and the internal martial arts. I am teaching what I learned from the 5 years I spent training/living in Shanghai, China as the student of two high level masters; Dr Wang Zhi Xiang and Master Qian Zhao Hong . For more information please visit my website @ www.movelikewater.com


  Private Classes in Yang style Tai Chi, Spiral Tai Chi, Henan Xin Yi Liu He Quan and Push Hands also available

  New classes will be added soon!!!


----------

